# Questions on salting



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

This my first year spreading bulk salt. What do you guys charge per ton? I can get it for 60'sh a ton. Using baged salt I got $ 15 for a 80lb bag, how do i price this? Also I have several accounts that i get top dollar for should i give them a break now that i get salt for discount price? One place has a police that if there is any snow, salt it, and they pay top dollar we also have their landscaping and mowing. Just wandered what you think.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I don't know if this will help you, but I was charging twice my cost from a supplier for spreading a sand/salt mix. Now I mix my own. I've heard some charge 3x for straight salt.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

we charge double what we buy it for...$65/ton spread it for $130/ton


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks to all


----------



## jmq (Sep 13, 2006)

*This might be crazy, but how much will a ton cover?*

This is my first year spreading salt, how much will a ton cover and how much salt do I need to cover 170,000 square feet.......very LARGE property!!!!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I usually figure 20# per 1000sq ft.....

170 x 20 = 3400lbs or 1.7 tons....

D

but that is just me


----------



## brianslawncare (Nov 16, 2006)

*price on salt spreading*

i just bought a buyers salt spreader it holds 600lbs. any idea what to charge for spreading? also i buy bag salt,last year i used my scotts lawn spreader and charged double the bag.i do mainly residential lots. thank you brian


----------



## zippy3497 (Dec 29, 2006)

I buy bagged and its like .06 cents per pound and charge .25cents per pound applied

800lbs @ .25cpp = $200.00 (per hopper load in my SnowEx)


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hmm........ I DONO I THINK 5 BUCKS FOR EVERY THOUSAND SQ FT IS TOO LOW


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

You are better off pricing per ton than square feet simply because different conditions require different application rates, it seems to be the fairest way for the customer. Going rate in northeast Ohio is 125-160 per ton applied.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok but you are making $160 per ton and Zippy is making $500 per ton........


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Its good that people are helping you out with some real numbers !
*Now this is just my opinion * But i dont know of anyone who can get 25 cents per pound. (great if you can) We pay about $43.00 per ton and sell anywhere from $125.00 to $240.00. Lower number if there taking 4-5 tons per app. If its 500lbs then its based on $240.00 a ton


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

$275 a ton spread plus the hourly rate of the truck and we pay $52 a ton delievered on site.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

*salt*

you could be like some people in my are and only charge .75 cents per pound and thats it. I still dont know how they can do it that cheap. i charge any where from $20 and up for residentials sanding for commercials at $50 and up.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

ill empty a full v box and get anywhere from 300-700. I sell it at 150 per ton but whos counting


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

$75.00 service charge for the truck, tripple for bagged mag and double for bulk


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

MnM;346439 said:


> ill empty a full v box and get anywhere from 300-700. I sell it at 150 per ton but whos counting


I agree with this statement wholeheartedly.


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

Im in the same boat as far as salting. For the past 4 years I charged $30.00 per 50 pounds applied. Then last year I used the same pricing but bought my salt in the 80lb bags. This coming year I have quite a few large commercial accounts that I will be applying by bulk. I believe I wil go off the average price per storn that I was making per application last year and charge accordingly. How did others go from bagged to bulk as far as pricing?


----------

